

Ask HN: What was that minimal shop-builder app? - mcantor

A while ago someone submitted a project to HN where you type some fields into a text box and it creates a little web store from it.  I just spent 45 minutes typing everything I could think of into the search box, but I must be crazy or incompetent because I couldn't find it.  Does anyone remember what in the blazes it was?
======
tgriesser
Was this it? <http://listofthingsforsale.com/>

~~~
mcantor
Thank you!!!!

